# What are the most frustrating computer games ever?



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 15, 2013)

Seeing as we're doing these...

Which games have induced the most 'urge to put your fist through the monitor RISING' feeling? The ones that just really, really pissed you off. Anyone remember the Comic Relief sleepwalking game? You didn't die, you just fell through the gap and went way,way back to where you were before. Ages ago.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 15, 2013)

all of them.  i almost never actually complete a computer game, most of the time i get about 3/4 of the way through before reaching my natural skill level and after a week of swearing put the game back on the shelf.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 15, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> all of them.  i almost never actually complete a computer game, most of the time i get about 3/4 of the way through before reaching my natural skill level and after a week of swearing put the game back on the shelf.


 
I used to be like that. They're a lot easier these days though. The 'hardcore gamers' like to moan about that but it's a great improvement AFAIC.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 15, 2013)

Those text based adventure games from the olden days:

YOU ARE AT A DOOR

>>> open door

YOU CANNOT OPEN THE DOOR

>>> put key in door

YOU CANNOT DO THIS

>>> put key in lock

YOU CANNOT DO THIS

>>> help

THE DOOR MUST BE OPENED WITH A KEY


----------



## TruXta (Oct 15, 2013)

Tetris.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 15, 2013)

All the ones which required you to play a cassette of noise for about 30 minutes and then failed to load after


----------



## TruXta (Oct 15, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> All the ones which required you to play a cassette of noise for about 30 minutes and then failed to load after


Turbotape was/is your friend.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 15, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> All the ones which required you to play a cassette of noise for about 30 minutes and then failed to load after


 
True. But this may account for my large collection of noise cassettes now.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 15, 2013)

Also, I'm not sure if this still happens but back when I had Sonic on megadrive the game would sometimes glitch and you'd be trapped in an area you weren't designed to be in with no way out other than to kill yourself, or reboot.


----------



## Mungy (Oct 15, 2013)

papers please.
championship/football manager with its super goalie bug that hasn't been fixed in a decade and they refuse to acknowledge to the point of it becoming a conspiracy theory along the lines of "if you deny it long enough, it becomes an untruth"
crusader kings 2 - i love the idea of it and the thread on this here forum inspired me to buy it. it just wrecks my head completely which is a pity cos i know i would love it if i could just get a grip on it
most games really. i'm crap at games. i find i just cheat at every game once i reach my limit. i found a trainer for crusader kings and even with cheating i still made a mess of it


----------



## silverfish (Oct 15, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> All the ones which required you to play a cassette of noise for about 30 minutes and then failed to load after



This


----------



## 8den (Oct 15, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> All the ones which required you to play a cassette of noise for about 30 minutes and then failed to load after



This

And 

Myst.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 15, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> Also, I'm not sure if this still happens but back when I had Sonic on megadrive the game would sometimes glitch and you'd be trapped in an area you weren't designed to be in with no way out other than to kill yourself, or reboot.


 
Was it a call centre?


----------



## 8den (Oct 15, 2013)

Any game that makes it stupidly impossible to figure something out

In Fallout 3 theres a unique chinese assault rifle.


To get it all you need to do



> There is a series of secret codes hidden within access terminals around the museum. This is part of a series of security tests for a scavenger, Prime's allocation of loot for another comrade expected to show up at the Museum. Be careful, you only get one attempt at entering the codes. If you make an error, you will not be able to complete this quest and will be unable to obtain the Xuanlong assault rifle.
> 
> Although Prime alludes that he has left '...the usual breadcrumbs' for the player to follow, the clue is actually in Prime's name, as the correct numbers are all prime values (divisible by only themselves and the number 1, for example, 2, 3, 5, 7, etc.). Successfully unlocking all three terminals will grant the player the password for the Security Office terminal, allowing them to unlock the safe.
> 
> ...



Now does the above bullshit remind you of this



It's a numerical code based on the fact that the character's name is "Prime" it's a blatant clue isn't it!


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 15, 2013)

Metal Gear Solid. The first one. I tried it again the other day... I think I managed the first cut scene. MGS4 is practically a film.


----------



## Epona (Oct 15, 2013)

Most shooters, my reaction times just aren't up to shooting things that are coming at me


----------



## kittyP (Oct 15, 2013)

Ratchet and fucking Clank. 
I played two versions of this and they both fucked up at someone's point so it was virtually impossible to go any further.


----------



## Mungy (Oct 15, 2013)

Epona said:


> Most shooters, my reaction times just aren't up to shooting things that are coming at me


oh yeah shooting games. arma 2, i can't even see where the enemy are and the bastards are shooting me to death.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 15, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> Also, I'm not sure if this still happens but back when I had Sonic on megadrive the game would sometimes glitch and you'd be trapped in an area you weren't designed to be in with no way out other than to kill yourself, or reboot.



See also when your heavily armed virtually indestructible human tank gets trapped in a knee high hole. As seen in loads of games.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 16, 2013)

Jet Set Willy. Infinite lives were no help at all.


----------



## tommers (Oct 16, 2013)

Mungy said:


> oh yeah shooting games. arma 2, i can't even see where the enemy are and the bastards are shooting me to death.



COD multiplayer. 

Especially when they hacked the killstreak rewards...

"care package incoming"
"care package incoming"
"care package incoming"
"care package incoming"
"care package incoming"
"care package incoming"
"care package incoming"
"care package incoming"
"care package incoming"
"care package incoming"
"care package incoming"
"care package incoming"
"care package incoming"
"care package incoming"
"care package incoming"
"care package incoming"
repeat to fade.


----------



## tommers (Oct 16, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Jet Set Willy. Infinite lives were no help at all.



Was it that or Manic Miner that had the bug where you couldn't complete it?


----------



## ska invita (Oct 16, 2013)

Nebulus - classic game, even with the cheat (HELLOIAMJMP ) and all the hours i put in I only got a little over half way. 

that rotating tower graphic still looks great


----------



## Yetman (Oct 16, 2013)

FFVII - I was, afaik, the only person who found a bug where you could accidentally get to the other island without the buggy, but couldn't get back to get the buggy which you needed to traverse the rest of the island. Or something like that. A buggy bug. Spent about 40 hours on it then got to there and had to either start again or frisbee the fucking disc out of the bedroom window.....guess which one I did


----------



## mack (Oct 16, 2013)

"The gameplay of Future Wars was unforgiving - the game suffered from an extremely linear story coupled with the fact that quite often, items found at certain stages of the game would be used much later. As the game did not exactly give hints about the missing items, a player progressing through the game without the help of a walkthrough was forced to restore the game from some arbitrary earlier moment to check for any missing objects. Some objects in the game spanned *only a few pixels*, so to find them, the player would often have to resort to pixel hunting. "

Used to drive me insane!


----------



## Silva (Oct 16, 2013)

Mungy said:


> oh yeah shooting games. arma 2, i can't even see where the enemy are and the bastards are shooting me to death.


Also the predecessor, Operation Flashpoint. For some reason, they were always getting at me* and just me at the start. Tried crawling before hitting the range. Hit on the head. Tried moving to the left flank of the platoon. Hit in the chest. Tried move to the left flank AND crawl. hit on the head as I tried to line up a shot where the snipers were. Tried running away. Shot in the back. Uninstalled. Still afraid the CD will explode if I come near it.

* I know the game had a funky copy protection scheme where those things might have happened, but I have the original.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 16, 2013)

tommers said:


> Was it that or Manic Miner that had the bug where you couldn't complete it?



I've seen Jet Set Willy completed on that there youtube. The guy moaned that it couldn't be done without losing a life.

Dunno about Manic Miner. Answer to that is probably on youtube as well.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 16, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Those text based adventure games from the olden days:
> 
> YOU ARE AT A DOOR
> 
> ...



This



ska invita said:


> Nebulus - classic game, even with the cheat (HELLOIAMJMP ) and all the hours i put in I only got a little over half way.
> 
> that rotating tower graphic still looks great




This

And Green Beret.


----------



## FNG (Oct 17, 2013)

Movie on the ZX Spectrum, doorway of death syndrome,enter a room on the wrong side of the doorframe and you'd dissolve into sprites before you could even see what hit you,usually a rubber ball of death would get you more often than an assassins bullet.

Doomdarks Revenge, the stack of dooms somehow seemed worse than lords of midnight, maybe because in LOM you could work out how to avoid them and devise counter attacks,in DR though it all seemed a bit random sending your ambassadors to recruit giants inevitably ended with them getting dogpiled by giants and iceguard, plus the micromanagement of keeping armies together which meant moving at the speed of your slowest dwarf general most of the time was a chore


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 17, 2013)

That awful Namir boss fight towards the end of Deus Ex 3 means that i've never been able to finish a game that I was really enjoying. That's frustrating.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 17, 2013)

Wipeout on the PS1 had very very high frustration and rage count. It can be mastered eventually but by fuck its jaw grindingly annoying to get there


----------



## kabbes (Oct 17, 2013)

God of War. The bit near the end, climbing up the spiky pole. Almost made me eat my controller. ONE MORE GO.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 17, 2013)

That reminds me: any Devil May Cry end level boss.  Every Devil May Cry end level boss.  In every Devil May Cry game.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 17, 2013)

Queen: The Eye. Horrible controls and terrible camera angles meant that I played this for about half an hour in one minute long goes. According to reviews I read at the time it got better after the first level. I never found out.

http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/06/02/saturday-crapshoot-queen-the-eye/


----------



## Pingu (Oct 17, 2013)

eve online

visually stunning, very popular even has good gameplay but the learning curve is stupidly hard


----------



## Silva (Oct 17, 2013)

kabbes said:


> That reminds me: any Devil May Cry end level boss.  Every Devil May Cry end level boss.  In every Devil May Cry game.


SNK games with their bosses, too. Fucking Rugal. Fucking Amakusa.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 17, 2013)

Robocop, i always fucked up the face matching bit!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 17, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> That awful Namir boss fight towards the end of Deus Ex 3 means that i've never been able to finish a game that I was really enjoying. That's frustrating.


 
The bosses were terrible in that game I agree(otherwise I thought it was great). Hard bits of games are fine when you can go away and come back, or try and find another way round, but being locked in an enclosed area to repeat the same bit over and over is just really annoying.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 17, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Robocop, i always fucked up the face matching bit!



holy shit, i'd forgotten all about that game.  i couldn't get past that either.


----------



## Geoffrey (Oct 17, 2013)

Silva said:


> SNK games with their bosses, too. Fucking Rugal. Fucking Amakusa.



This for sure, cheating twats!


----------



## revol68 (Oct 17, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Wipeout on the PS1 had very very high frustration and rage count. It can be mastered eventually but by fuck its jaw grindingly annoying to get there



One of the best racing games ever, second only to Mario Kart in my mind.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 17, 2013)

That reminds me: every Mario Kart, but particularly the sequels.  The sequels have blue shells.  Blue shells are the very definition of frustration.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 17, 2013)

The last mission on "Driver". Impossible (well for me at least), even with cheats  Loved the game until then as well.

Also much as "Hogs of War2 remains one of my favourite ever games there was a glitch which meant you couldn't get the all marks you needed on one level which, in turn, meant you couldn't get the top upgrade you needed to win the final level.

It made up for it though by having fighting piggies saying things like "I have no wish to die" in a Rik Mayall voiced French accent


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Oct 17, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The last mission on "Driver". Impossible (well for me at least), even with cheats  Loved the game until then as well.



Oh yeah, forgot about that. Never managed it either. Mind you, my mate never managed the training mission in the garage ...


----------



## starfish (Oct 17, 2013)

Donkey Kong. I dont think i ever got past the first level.


----------



## albionism (Oct 21, 2013)

And Yet It Moves


----------



## dweller (Oct 21, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Those text based adventure games from the olden days:
> 
> YOU ARE AT A DOOR
> 
> ...



I used to follow this with something like 

>>>Fuck yourself

I DO NOT UNDERSTAND THE WORD "Fuck"


----------



## wiskey (Oct 21, 2013)

Lemmings  I blew so many of the fuckers up whilst not completing levels! 

Also zelda (dunno which one) on the wii, all I had to do was kill a? Dragon on a bridge.. .. Complete fail! HOURS I wasted  never got past that bit. Never played it again


----------



## trashpony (Oct 21, 2013)

I've never forgiven the foal for deleting my Zelda file when I was on the last chapter


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 21, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Wipeout on the PS1 had very very high frustration and rage count. It can be mastered eventually but by fuck its jaw grindingly annoying to get there



Oh yeah the first one is a bastard. I'd vote for Ghosts n Goblins...


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 6, 2022)

Cuphead, it really nails the 1920s/1930s cartoon aesthetic, but it's difficulty level means that I can't get past early bosses.


----------



## Chz (Sep 6, 2022)

ohmyliver said:


> Cuphead, it really nails the 1920s/1930s cartoon aesthetic, but it's difficulty level means that I can't get past early bosses.


Pah, Cuphead has nothing on Bionic Commando. At least Cuphead is _fun_. Finishing Bionic Commando back in the day just became a matter of principle, and we devoted an entire week of school break to it. My friends lived in sleeping bags on the floor and we took turns at the bastard.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 6, 2022)

Shinobi on the Sega Game Gear is one I've been reminded of recently as being super frustrating trying to get past the final boss. I just re-watched someone complete it on youtube and was reminded of how many times I came so close, but ended up having my arse to me on a plate


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2022)

Any game where you have to do the same thing over and over again or that doesn’t have easy mode.


----------



## Ming (Sep 6, 2022)

Scramble. I never finished it.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 7, 2022)

ALL OF THE tRIALS gAMES 

The motor bike ones, like kick start yeah? REMEMBER KICK START>??


----------

